# Silicone I for Aquarium ?



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi all
today i went to HD get the Silicone I , i read have alot people used ( Silicone I ) for build aqarium tank! they usually said *Silicone I *is safety then *Silicone II* !
so i decide to used Silicone I for my 33 Gal fish tank!
but just want to make sure do i get the right one!!! i went to HD i found they have 2 Silicone I ! but i go the blue bottom one!!!








*
i pick the blue bottom one Silicone I , is that right one i got ??*









*just want to make sure, is it the right one i used for my 33 Gal Aquarium tank! thks for the help!!!*


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The one on the right may be the new packaging for the Silicone I . Both say Silicone I , and both say 100% silicone. Read the labeling and if it doesn't mention fungicides , or doesn't say not for aquariums , I would think it is the same product as the silicone in the blue packaging .


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

that i think too, read alot people said the blue one is perfect and safety, so i still used the blue one....
least have lots people try and no problem, and the white one i am not sure, but it also is Silicone I * , not sure is it have different between *Silicone I* and *Silicone I ** , anyway very cheap . i got it only $4.99 + HST ,


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

The person at Home Depot told me that they are the same and they changed the packaging. The blue one on the left is the older packaging.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yes GE silicone changed their packaging a few months ago and some if the older tubes are still around. But it is the same product and aquarium safe. I've used it before with no issues.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, since there is so much talked about this. I used to build calcium reactors. There are probably 20 or so being used - hopefully. Sold them to Rogers, KE and Big Al in Alberta, no complaint so ever. As the chamber is under a bit of pressure from the pump, I did a bit of research and talked to the sales rep. at Dow Corning - one of the biggest name in the industry when it comes to silicon. Still pretty well the standard in the building industry backed by 20 years warranty.

The product that I ended up using is a Dow Corning 999. The sale rep told me that it is used at SeaWorld. It gives off a strong vinegar smell when it is curing - much much more smelly than the HD stuff. Once cured, the only way I can take the chamber apart was to break the acrylic tube. I also used it to attach light bars to mirrors, metal trims to mirrors, weather sealant and a few other things - never had an issue with it. Some glass shop used to use that as well.

I used to stocked a few tubes around. It was around $5 wholesale 10 years ago. You can call around at industrial distributors like Ackland Grangier, they brought them in from their Alberta branch. Crossroad in Bby used to stock them as well.

Since the demand of calc. reactor faded away with the cheaper oversea products, I just buy a tube of aquarium silicon now and then at KE and JL to support their business


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BTW, I like the "permanently" waterproof. There is practically no such thing - not even close. The better you clean the surface, the better it bonds. For glass (or bath tubs), razor blade all the old silicon out. I have no faith in new silicon to old silicon bond. If you ever used that as a sealant around the house, count on inspecting and possibly redoing them every 5 to 7 years. To get even the Dow Corning 20 years written warranty, we are required to do a pull test on it to prove to them that the surface has been cleaned properly.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks! gklaw..
i already clean the surface and used razor blade all the bottom old silicon! only worry is corner may hard to do, but research on youtube and other website get more information how to do, will start to do this few days, hope will success!!
thks for the big help everyone !!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*The best sealant New-flex 333*

This brand is made for aquarium use, I have some $10 a tube


----------

